# Please everyone post



## uganationaltitle (Aug 20, 2009)

What does everyone feed?

Right now i just feed cichlid pellets, but was thinking about feeding spurlina 20 and brine shrimp


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

Right now I'm feeding OSI flakes and Wardley shrimp pellets.  I change up what I feed often, however. For example, a few months ago I predominantly fed NLS pellets coupled with Wardley flakes. I like to switch up regularly so that my fish learn to take what's offered as opposed to getting stuck on one or two brands/types of food and refusing anything else.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

New life spectrum jumbo fish formula (4.5mm pellets)


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I feed 'Ocean Nutrition' Cichlid Omni Formula..... I feed them usually twice a day although they beg like a starving dog all day long....


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

We feed spirulina pellets first, then follow with an Aquadine mix from our LFS


----------



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

NLS, Spirulina Flake & bring shrimp once in a while


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

I feed a huge variety and change it up. The frozen foods listed are not fed every day, but every couple or 3 days to all tanks:
Frozen: Bloodworms, Freshwater Multi-pack, Brineshrimp
Fresh veggies in all tanks, replaced every couple of days: cucumber, zucchini - clipped to the glass. My guppy feeder breeders like green beans.
To my Africans, a Blend of: Nutrafin Max, HBH African Cichlid Attack, a few Tetra Cichlid Sticks, a few floating Tetrafin variety pellets, Freeze dried mysis worms, freeze dried bloodworms, Hikari Algae Wafers or Omega One Veggie Rounds or Tetramin Tropical Tablets (for the bottom feeders), a few Wardley shrimp pellets (only a few - they get messy if they don't get eaten), Aquarian Cichlid floating pellets, freeze-dried Jumbo Krill (but it's better if you soak and waterlog them first as they won't eat them while they're floating), Tubifex cubes once in awhile
To my S. Americans: TetraMin Crisps are the absolute favorite in this tank, along with the Tetramin Tropical Tablets. The Silver Dollars are big vegetarians and will each swim around with a tablet in its mouth until it's broken down, so I have to put at least one tablet per Silver Dollar. I'll also give them flakes now and again, but they much prefer the Crisps. 
I also feed my S Americans live food. I have a guppy breeding tank for feeder fish. The Green Terrors are especially interested in hunting, and surprisingly the Silver Dollars go for the guppies also.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

NLS, live bloodworms, zucchini and Omega one flake


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

Alleycat said:


> NLS, live bloodworms, zucchini and Omega one flake


i'd cut the bloodworms, they're an outbreak of bloat waiting to happen IMHO, occasional treats of shrimp could be a substitute but honestly there's no need at all....

i just feed NLS cichlid formula, and the occasional peeled ring of cucumber along with 6-7 shelled pea's evey 2-3 weeks. this is a complete diet and there shouldn't be any need for fish to have to change food brand all the time, this could cause more problems than it "solves" find a good food, NLS, dainichi and hikari to name a few and stick to it, always check ingredients first though, spirulina should preferably be present and the food not designed for carnivores if your feeding mbuna

just my 2 cents


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

European Shrimp Mix!!!!!


----------



## kelen (Aug 24, 2009)

I feed NLS one day, Omega super veggie the next day.


----------



## kelen (Aug 24, 2009)

oops, double post.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

padlock 08 said:


> i'd cut the bloodworms, they're an outbreak of bloat waiting to happen IMHO, occasional treats of shrimp could be a substitute but honestly there's no need at all....
> just my 2 cents


2 cents well spent...

However, been feeding live for over 30 years, only bloat on record were from my year with Trophs who seemed to get it when they sneezed. :roll: 
Live Bloodworms are only fed twice a week, NLS, and flake twice a day.

Just my nickel... :thumb:


----------



## klane079 (Sep 23, 2009)

Flakes, "attack" pellets, and shrimp on occasion


----------



## Ryans085 (Sep 11, 2009)

Spiralina flakes, cichlid flakes, small cichlid pellets, and brine shrimp,

About once every two weeks live guppies. I try not to feed them live guppies too much because I'm not trying to spoil them into thinking there going to get that everyday


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

NLS


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Holy ****. I'm not feeding my fish enough...


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

"Holy #%$&. I'm not feeding my fish enough" ROFL.I feed twice a day,all my tanks even the SW like Omega One cichlid pellets but am trying NLS to see the difference.Pleco's get Zucchini,Discus get bloodworm treats and my EBJD's are picky, soo friggin picky :? You can feed once a day,once every two days, even have a self sustaining tank, sigh :wink: but I'm not that good yet and I like to watch my fish eat Just remember if u feed a bunch frequent water changes are crucial.


----------



## bluthe (Aug 9, 2009)

O.S.I flake and some pellets of a few sizes


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I feed my adult fish every 2-3 days, NLS regular and large fish. I only do water changes every other week or so, though. Tanks with tropicals, plecos, and fry get fed 1-2 times a day.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

As long as its a quality complete food and in line with your fishes dietary requirements, which brand is less important. SOme of the tops brands are not available everywhere (US vs Europe especially).

With the exception of fry or injured fish feeding more than once a day is not needed and actually wastes foord. Fish digestive tracks are very simple the more often food goes in the more often poo come out. By increasing the feedings the track just moves faster, food is ejected less digested. The high quality pellets have more concentrated nutriton in just a couple of pellets than the fish would likely get on a daily basis in the wild grazing all day.

They really don't need variety.


----------

